# Buried scull help



## tommygunn (Jun 15, 2009)

I buried my buck from last year and the antlers are discolored. Any suggestions to return them to normal?


----------



## nick burk (May 3, 2012)

Bleach or proxcide i usually do it on the skull ti get it nice and white i leave the horns alone but if u don't like the way it looks 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well your talking the antler color not the skull u can get antler stain to try and darken them up a bit

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I have seen old antler sheds polished with beeswax that came out looking good.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Next time dont bury them and you wont have this problem.
Bugs or boil.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Some of this will depend on your time frame. If you are in a hurry you can use a mixture of bleach and water, 50/50. If you are not in a hurry, let it set in the sun. I have seen plenty of skulls in the woods or opening and they get very white from the sun. Leaving them in the bleach solution too long will have negative effects on the bone. I hope this helps, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

"BLEACHING" is only a_ term. _

Use peroxide instead of bleach or it will flake later on. 

Also I've heard of some guys boiling bleach...if you value being able to breathe air using your lungs, then don't do that!


----------

